# سؤال من الأخ ملحد



## ملحد غير رأيه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_   أولا و حتى يسهل فهمي أكثر سأعرف عن نفسي باختصار شديد:_
أنا ملحد بالفطرة, و أعيش بالجزائر أملك ثقافة لا بأس بها في ديانة الإسلام لكون أغلبية هذا البلد مسلمين و كنت أعتبر جميع الديانات خرافات و لكن كل هذا كان سرا فالقريبين مني من الناس يظنون أنني مسلم أي أؤمن بالله و رسوله محمد و لكن مرتد أي لا أطبق ما فرضه الله على المسلمين من صلاة و غيرها, المهم قررت البحث و الاقتناع بالعقل لا بالقلب أي بعد جمع معلومات حول الموضوع و التفكير فيها جديا ثم الاستنتاج :t9: و ليس نفي وجود الله هكذا مباشرة فالمنطق مرتبط بالعلم, و بفضل الانترنت اقتنعت بوجود إله لهذا الكون و ذلك بعد قراءتي مقالات حول الملحدين و طبعا كنت ملحدا منذ ولادتي فيلزمني وقت للوصول إلى كامل الإيمان بالله فكلما قرأت مقالات أخرى حول وجود إله للكون زاد إيماني.

لكنني محتار بين ديانة المسيحية و ديانة الإسلام,  دون الديانات الأخرى التي أرفضها تمام الرفض, لذا أرجو منكم الصبر علي فقد أكثر من الأسئلة ^^ طول المرحلة التي أتعرف فيها على المسيحية و الإسلام.

أعلم أن القرآن كتاب واحد
هل الإنجيل كتاب واحد؟ ما الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس و الإنجيل؟
ماذا يعني العهد الجديد و العهد القديم؟
آسف ان كنت مخطأ في صياغة الأسئلة.


----------



## Aksios (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



> *هل الإنجيل كتاب واحد؟ ما الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس و الإنجيل؟*



الكتاب المقدس واحد و يتكلم حول محور واحد و هو شخص السيد المسيح و قصة الفداء
لكن سؤالك يقول (هل الانجيل كتاب واحد؟) الاناجيل الاربعه متى, مرقس, لوقا, يوحنا كلها تتكلم حول شخص المسيح و لا يوجد تناقد بينهم لانهم كلام الله و كل الكتاب المقدس واحد كما ذكرت

الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس و الانجيل:
الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم و العهد الجديد معا) بينما الانجيل (كلمة انجيل تعنى البشاره) هما الاربعه اناجيل (متى, مرقس, لوقا, يوحنا) و الاربعه اناجيل فى العهد الجديد



> *ماذا يعني العهد الجديد و العهد القديم؟*



اقرأ الموضوع التالى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53452

ربنا معاك و قادر انه يعرفك طريقه
سلام المسيح


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*

نعم فهمت الآن و شكرا على الرابط أيضا,


> الاناجيل الاربعه متى, مرقس, لوقا, يوحنا كلها تتكلم حول شخص المسيح و لا يوجد تناقد بينهم لانهم كلام الله و كل الكتاب المقدس واحد كما ذكرت


كيف تشكلت الأناجيل؟ هل نزلت من عند الله مكتوبة أو على شكل وحي و كتبها المسيح؟ و بأي لغة؟ (اللغة الأصلية)


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> نعم فهمت الآن و شكرا على الرابط أيضا,
> 
> كيف تشكلت الأناجيل؟ هل نزلت من عند الله مكتوبة أو على شكل وحي و كتبها المسيح؟ و بأي لغة؟ (اللغة الأصلية)



الاخ العزيز

الوحي في المسيحية يختلف عن الاسلام فحاول ان تفتح ذهنك معني لتقبل السطور التالية لكونها جديدة عليك و على فكرك

الوحي في المسيحية لا ينزل من السماء و لا يكتب بيد الله, لكن الله يختار انبيائه و رسله لكتابة كلمته بقيادة منه لافكار النبي و الرسول لكي يوصل كلمة الله بحسب لغة النبي او الرسول

كيف نطبق ذلك على الاناجيل؟

كتاب الاناجيل الاربعة, اثنان منهم هم تلاميذ المسيح مباشرة و اثنان هم تلاميذ تلاميذهم

قاد الله فكرهم و اوحى لهم ان يكتبوا عن حياة المسيح و خلاصه بحسب لغتهم و براعتهم المختلفة بالكتابة لكن بأدارة و حفظ من الله لفكر الكاتب و تدوينه

العملية هذه يسوقها الله عن طريق روحه, الروح القدس

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة و سهلة لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> نعم فهمت الآن و شكرا على الرابط أيضا,
> 
> كيف تشكلت الأناجيل؟ هل نزلت من عند الله مكتوبة أو على شكل وحي و كتبها المسيح؟ و بأي لغة؟ (اللغة الأصلية)



الكتاب المقدس كله كتبه الانيياء و الرسل عن طريق وحى من الله فكان الروح القدس يقودهم

لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بط1: 20،21). 

اللغات الاصليه للكتاب المقدس:
العهد القديم : كتب باللغة العبرية وبعض الأجزاء القليلة في اللغة الآراميه.
العهد الجديد : كتب باليونانية

اما سؤالك عن التشكيل 
انا لست متأكدا من هذه المعلومه لكن منتظر الاجابه من المشرفين او الاعضاء
لكن الكتاب المقدس كما ذكرت انه كتب بلغات غير العربيه و هذه اللغات لا تستخدم التشكيل 
فبالطبع لما ترجم الى العربيه شكلت الكلمات على حسب نطق الكلمه لتعطى المعنى الصحيح
منتظر اجابه من المشرفين او الاعضاء فى هذه النقطه


----------



## Aksios (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*

كتبت مشاركتى قبل قرأه مشاركه ماى روك
ارجو الاجابه على سؤال التشكيل لانى ايضا اريد معرفة ذلك
و شكرا


----------



## الحوت (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



> و بأي لغة؟ (اللغة الأصلية)



*العهد القديم كتب بالعبرية وهي لغة قديمة كانت مستعملة في قراءة النصوص وتلاوة الصلوات العبرية ، والشرح في المجامع اليهودية بجانب الأرامية .
وهي مفهومة ولها علماء يدرسونها .

والعهد الجديد كتب باللغة اليونانية وهي لغة وسيطة بين الكلاسيك classicالقديمة التي تحدث بها هوموريوس في اشعاره ، وبين اللغة الحديثة الموجودة الأن ، وهذه اللغة تسمي الكوين coin . ولكن مفهومه ولها علماء يدرسونها . 
هي مختلفة عن يوناني العصر الحديث لكنها ليست صعبة الفهم .
*


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*

شكرا جزيلا جميعا,
فيما يخص هذه العبارة :


> كتاب الاناجيل الاربعة, اثنان منهم هم تلاميذ المسيح مباشرة و اثنان هم تلاميذ تلاميذهم


أضنك كنت تقصد تلاميذه (الهاء تعود للمسيح) يا أخ My Rock و إلا ارجو ان تصحح فهمي

بانتظار إجابة تأكيد فيما يخص شكل كلمات اللغة العربية, و هل الترجمة تمت بالكلمات فقط أو بالمعاني؟ أو الإثنين معا؟
هل من شخص يوضح لي أكثر ^^ و شكرا لما تقدمونه و ما قدمتموه.


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جميعا,
> فيما يخص هذه العبارة :
> 
> أضنك كنت تقصد تلاميذه (الهاء تعود للمسيح) يا أخ my rock و إلا ارجو ان تصحح فهمي
> ...



نعم اخي العزيز, قصد تلاميذ تلاميذ المسيح
عذراً على الاخطاء في ردي بسبب الاستعجال بتقديم الرد لك

للتعمق اكثر راجع مواضيع الانجيل الرباعي في المنتدى (استخدم خاصية البحث) و ستجد توضيحات اكبر و اعمق


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*

بحث في المنتدى بإستعمال الكلمات الانجيل الرباعي لكن لم أجد موضوعا يتكلم عنها  ممكن مساعدة أو شرح مباشر هنا؟
شكرا مسبقا و على ما قدمتموه لي من قبل


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*



ملحد غير رأيه قال:


> بحث في المنتدى بإستعمال الكلمات الانجيل الرباعي لكن لم أجد موضوعا يتكلم عنها  ممكن مساعدة أو شرح مباشر هنا؟
> شكرا مسبقا و على ما قدمتموه لي من قبل


 


*إدخل هذا الرابط ستجد مواضيع مشابه*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=222351


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: كتاب القرآن و كتاب الإنجيل*

شكرا على الرابط الآن أملك إجابات عن ما سألت عنه ما عدا شكل الحروف العربية لكن لا أريد البحث عن هذا الآن فالمهم ان اكتشف الله حول طرح أسئلة عن الأمور الأساسية ^^.
شكرا جزيلا عن التعب و الجهد المبذول منكم و على الإجابات المبسطة و السهلة للفهم.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / ملحد غير رأيه
+++ العقل يقودنا لوجود إله خالق للكون ، بسبب تناسقه ونظامه المحكم .
+++ ولكن العقل يعجز -- بمفرده -- عن البلوغ لهذا الإله ، لأن الإله الذى خلق هذا الكون الهائل ، ينبغى وأن يكون هائلاً هو أيضاً ، مما يفوق قدرات حواسنا عن أن تحده .
+++ وبما أنه خالق الكون ومتحكم فيه ، فإننا لن نكون خارج نطاق قدرته على التحكم ، بل إننا داخل قدرته على الوصول إلينا والتواصل معنا  ، فإنه -- وهو المتحكم فى الكون كله -- يقدر أن يسمعنا ، ويقدر أن يجيبنا ويتعامل معنا .
++++ لذلك ، فلن نبلغ إلى الإله الحقيقى ، إلاَّ بمعونة خاصة منه .
++++ وهذه المعونة ، نحصل عليها بأن نطلب ذلك منه ، بأن نطلب -- من كل قلوبنا -- ليرشدنا إليه .


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> هذه المعونة ، نحصل عليها بأن نطلب ذلك منه ، بأن نطلب -- من كل قلوبنا -- ليرشدنا إليه


شكرا يا أخي لكن الله عالم كل شيء فيعرف ما في قلوبنا و ما أقصده أن الله يعرف الآن أنني أريد معرفة الحقيقية و إكتشاف أنه الله الحقيقي و بالتالي سيرشدني إليه (منطقيا) و الدعاء يكون بعد الإيمان به قصد التقرب منه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / ملحد غير رأيه
+++ معرفة الله لا تتعارض مع تلبيته لطلبة الطالبين إليه ، الله ليس له مثيل ، ولا نقيسه بمقاييسنا نحن ، الله يشمل أشياء يستحيل -- بالنسبة لنا -- تواجدها معاً ، مثل المعرفة المطلقة مع تركه للأمور تسير فى مسارها ، الذى هو يعرف نهايته ، ومثل محبته المطلقة مع عدله المطلق ... إلخ ، فإنه ليس له مثيل .
++++ وإن كنت لا أعرفه ، فهل إنغلقت الأبواب أمامى للوصول إليه !! ألا يجب أن يستمع لطلبة الذى يريد منه أن يعرفه بذاته ، وسط هذه الديانات العديدة التى يدعى أصحاب كل منها أنهم هم أصحاب المعرفة الحقة !!!
++++ وإن كان لا يستجيب لمن يريد أن يعرف الحق ، ويطالبه بأن يعرفه من ذاته أولاً ، فما هو فعله المتميز إذن ، الذى يفترق به عن الآلهة الكاذبة ؟؟؟ ألا يتساوى  الغير فاعل ، بغير الموجود !!!!! فإن قلنا أنه لا يجيب الذى يطلب معرفته الحقة ، بأمانة وإخلاص ، بحجة أنه يريد منه أن يعرفه أولاً ، فإننا نفترى على قدرته على الوصول لخليقته التى خلقها هو ، كل منها بمفرده ، ليقوده لأول الطريق ، لأول خطوة على الأقل .
++++ إلغاء دور الله فى تعريف الناس به ، لا يمجد الله ، بل إنه يخدم الآلهة الكاذبة ،التى إخترعها الناس ، والتى هى -- بالتالى -- غير قادرة على التعامل مع قلوب الناس .
++++ وهذا العمل الإلهى --- فى إرشاد الناس إليه --- لا يتعارض مع دور الأنبياء الذين أرسلهم ، ولا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس الذى أوحى به لهم ، بل إنه يكمله ويثبته ، لأن الأنبياء ماتوا وإنقطعت صلتهم المباشرة بالناس ، والتى من خلالها كانوا يثبتون صدق رسالتهم -- من الله -- بالمعجزات التى كان الله يصنها معهم وعلى أيديهم .
++++ فلم يبقى أمام الإنسان ، الحائر وسط أدعياء النبوة ، سوى أن يلجأ للأصل ، الذى هو الحق المطلق ، لكى يعرفه الطريق الحق .
++++ فهل نرفض مجرد الطلب من الإله الحق ليرشدنا إليه ، ونحرم أنفسنا من معونته ، بسبب أى حجة ، أياً كانت .
++++++++ لولا قدرة الله على الوصول إلىَّ ، والتعامل المباشر معى ، لظللت مثلك ملحداً .
+++++++++++++ لا تضيع الفرصة .


----------



## دروب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز يقول الرب
لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ». متى 18 :20 
انظر الي الخليقة كلها
انظر الى جمالها
انظر في وجه اخيك سوف تعرف الله
عندما تقوم باي عمل محبة ستكتشف ان الله موجود فعلا
تسال من هو المحرك الذي يحركنا لعمل محبة تجاه الاخر 
فلابد من وجود من يحركها ويغذيها
افرح اخي لان المسيح خلال حياته برهن لنا ان الله محبة
والرب يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يوجد فرق بين الكتاب المقدس والانجيل 
هم كتاب واحد
والانجيل كتاب واحد ولكنه مقسم الي بشارات
والبشارة  هي الخبر الصار


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / ملحد وغير رأيه
+++ لن نندم أبداً على حوارنا معك ، بل لقد سعدنا بوجودك وحوارك ، وبإسلوبك الراقى المنطقى .
+++ فلم نتحاور إلاَّ بدافع التواصل وتبادل الأفكار ، ولكى نفهم بعضنا بعضاً بفهم أكثر وأعمق .
+++ كما أن السؤال -- عندنا -- هو حق من حقوق الإنسان الذى خلقه الله مفكراً متسائلاً بفطرته الإنسانية السامية عن كل الأرضيات الأخرى .
++++ فأهلاً وسهلاً بحوارك العقلانى ،

*# ......................................... #*

* الشرط الوحيد هو إحترام قوانين المنتدى *

*حرر بواسطة  ................... fredyyy*


----------



## ملحد غير رأيه (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / ملحد وغير رأيه
> +++ لن نندم أبداً على حوارنا معك ، بل لقد سعدنا بوجودك وحوارك ، وبإسلوبك الراقى المنطقى .
> +++ فلم نتحاور إلاَّ بدافع التواصل وتبادل الأفكار ، ولكى نفهم بعضنا بعضاً بفهم أكثر وأعمق .
> +++ كما أن السؤال -- عندنا -- هو حق من حقوق الإنسان الذى خلقه الله مفكراً متسائلاً بفطرته الإنسانية السامية عن كل الأرضيات الأخرى .
> ...



شكرا أخي لعقلانيتك و تفهمك أخي الكريم, سأراجع الشروط


----------



## بحبك يا رب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد الوافى الرب يبارك عملكم


----------



## اللص المخلْص (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الغالي ملحد و سيؤمن وسيغير رآيه باذن الرب يسوع
ان التلميذين هما لوقا الطبيب وهو روماني الاصل وكان موجود في زمن الرسول بولس وهو من بشره بالمسيح
وقبل الروح القدس وبحلول الروح عليه كتب الانجيل سنة60 ميلادية 
والرسول الثاني هو: مرقس وهو من اصل يهودي من انطاكية وقد قبل المسيح عن طريق خاله برنابا الذي قبل الروح القدس وسمع كلام الانجيل من الرسل وقد كتب الانجيل بالخمسينيات بمشيئة وخطة الرب لذلك
واود ان اوصلك لنقطة مهمة يااخي وهي ان الانجيل لم ينزل بآيات او وحي على السيد المسيح
الانجيل هو سيرة الخلاص واعمال المسيح وكلامه .
ولم تكن حياة المسيح على الارض الا لخدمة الله وتعليم البشر وصايا الله واظهار محبته لهم بانه ارسل ابنه الوحيد ليخلص كل من يومن باسمه وتكون له الحياة الابدية.​


----------



## Qohelet-6-4 (18 مارس 2009)

مرحبا
لا اقصد التجني فكل شخص حر في ديانته لكن كنت مسلما بالولادة ثم مسيحيا ورايي الخاص هو
افظل ان اموت على ان ارجع مسلما ثانية وان كنت ساؤمن يوما باله فسيكون المسيح

ملحد جزائري


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 مارس 2009)

qohelet-6-4 قال:


> مرحبا
> لا اقصد التجني فكل شخص حر في ديانته لكن كنت مسلما بالولادة ثم مسيحيا ورايي الخاص هو
> افظل ان اموت على ان ارجع مسلما ثانية وان كنت ساؤمن يوما باله فسيكون المسيح
> 
> ملحد جزائري


 

سلام ونعمة
الاخ(سامحني ماعرفش اقول اسمك)انت تحب تعرف حاجة معينة؟
هل لديك سؤال معين تود معرفة الاجابة عليه؟تفضّل اخي بلا خجل إسأل 
اما ان كنت تحب فقط القراءة فاهلاً ومرحباً بك
سلام ​


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2009)

Qohelet-6-4 قال:


> مرحبا
> لا اقصد التجني فكل شخص حر في ديانته لكن كنت مسلما بالولادة ثم *مسيحيا*
> ورايي الخاص هو افظل ان اموت على ان ارجع مسلما ثانية وان كنت ساؤمن يوما باله فسيكون المسيح
> 
> ملحد جزائري


 

*أهلاً بك أخي *Qohelet-6-4

*انسان عابر الى المسيح ... أقول لك لقد ُولِدت ثانية من كلمة الله*

بطرس الأولى 1 : 23 
*مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً،* لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 

بطرس الأولى 2 : 2 
*وَكَأَطْفَالٍ مَوْلُودِينَ* الآنَ *اشْتَهُوا اللَّبَنَ الْعَقْلِيَّ* الْعَدِيمَ الْغِشِّ لِكَيْ *تَنْمُوا بِهِ*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 مارس 2009)

> لكن كنت مسلما بالولادة ثم مسيحيا ورايي الخاص هو
> افظل ان اموت على ان ارجع مسلما ثانية وان كنت ساؤمن يوما باله فسيكون المسيح



واجب علينا التفكير هكذا, لأنه ان ذهبت يوما لزيارة واكتشاف منطقة معينة يجب أن تستعين بمرشد حي كي يرشدك الى الأماكن الهامة والصحيحة ولا يمكنك الاستعانة بمرشد ميت لأنك سوف تضل طريقك.
انك ميت وانهم ميتون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سلام الرب المسيح.


----------



## Qohelet-6-4 (25 مارس 2009)

*اخي فريدي
من الصعب جدا الايمان باله عندما لا شيء يكون على مايرام عندما ينهار كل شيء حولك ولا تملك الا دمعتك لتحترق بها:smi411:*


----------



## fredyyy (25 مارس 2009)

Qohelet-6-4 قال:


> *اخي فريدي*
> *من الصعب جدا الايمان باله عندما لا شيء يكون على مايرام عندما ينهار كل شيء حولك ولا تملك الا دمعتك لتحترق بها:smi411:*


 

*أخي الغالى Qohelet-6-4*


*- أنا شخصيًا أحب هذه التسمية (( إلهنا إله المواقف الصعبة ))*

*لم يكن مُسرًا ليوسف أن يباع من إخوته ويُلقى في سجن فرعون *

*لكن الله كان يُعد إنسانًا بطريقته الخاصة ليكون مسؤلاً عن إطعام كل شعب مصر *

*********************************

*- ولم يكن مُسرًا أبدًا لدانيال أن يُلقى في جب الأسود ويرى الموت بعينه *

*لكنه في هذا الضيق إستطاع أن يرى الله المُحي حتى من أفواه الأسود الجائعة *

*ولن يموت*
*مؤمن تقي إتفق كل العالم وإتحد كل الرؤساء على قتله *
*والله أمر أن يحيا *​
*********************************

*ولن*
*ُتفقد **شعرة واحدة *
*لأحد أولاد الله لم يأمرها أن تسقط *​
لوقا 12 : 7 
بَلْ *شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ* أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا *مُحْصَاةٌ* فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. *أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ* مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ 

لوقا 21 : 18 
وَلَكِنَّ *شَعْرَةً* مِنْ *رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ*.

*ثق في إلهي *
*وليكن إلهك ... لقد إختبرته *
*هو جدير بأن تثق به ... يُغيِّر كل شئ ... وهو لا يتغيَّر*​

*إفرح بالرب تشجع حتي وإن إسودت الدنيا حولك *
*أخي صراخك مسموع ودخل أُذني الرب ... ودموعك معلومة أمامه*


مزمور 18 : 6 
فِي *ضِيقِي* دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ وَإِلَى إِلَهِي *صَرَخْتُ* *فَسَمِعَ* مِنْ هَيْكَلِهِ صَوْتِي *وَصُرَاخِي* قُدَّامَهُ *دَخَلَ* *أُذُنَيْهِ*. 


.


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 مارس 2009)

qohelet-6-4 قال:


> *اخي فريدي
> من الصعب جدا الايمان باله عندما لا شيء يكون على مايرام عندما ينهار كل شيء حولك ولا تملك الا دمعتك لتحترق بها:smi411:*



الاخ العزيز
احب ان اخبرك بشيء:ربنا موجود
وهو بيحبك
 وعشان تعرف هو بيحبك اد ايه حقولك هو بيقول ايه:
الله نقش اسمك على كف يده ومن يمسك يمس حدقة عينه
المرضعة تنسى رضيعها وهو لا ينساك
ربنا يلمس قلبك بايده الطاهرة البريئة من كل عيب عشان تحس بمحبته ليك
وساعتها حتقول:انا سلام الرب في قلبي الكون كله مايقدرش يعكّر صفوة روحي
وحتقول:إن كان الرب معي فمن علّي؟
ماهو غير مستطاع عند الناس هو مستطاع عند الله
ربنا معاك حبيبي ربنا موجود​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

qohelet-6-4 قال:


> *اخي فريدي
> من الصعب جدا الايمان باله عندما لا شيء يكون على مايرام عندما ينهار كل شيء حولك ولا تملك الا دمعتك لتحترق بها:smi411:*



باذن الرب راح نذكرك في صلواتنا
سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك​


----------



## Qohelet-6-4 (26 مارس 2009)

يوسف تم بيعه وتم القاؤه في السجن وكثير ما نقرا هده القصص واشباهها في الكتاب المقدس ونرى ان الرب كان له هدف من كل دلك
لكن انا لست نبيا ولا قديسا انا فقط اريد بعض السلام انا انسان ظعيف لست على قدر تجارب الرب لدي قدرة احتمال لها حدود وليس عدلا ان يحملني الرب فوق طاقتي ليس عدلا ان يجعلني امر بتجربة تلو التجربة فقط لكونه يختبر قوة ايماني او انه يهذب نفسي فليهذب الرب اخلاقي لكن في حدود طاقتي واحتمالي
اريد فقط ان افهم اين الهدف من تحميلي مالا طاقة لي به الى ان صرت معذبا في الارض كما صرت ملحدا فلا انا استفدت فانا اتعس خلق الرب ولا الرب استفاد فقد صرت ملحدا ولم اعد اؤمن به فمالغرض من تجربتي


----------



## christianbible5 (26 مارس 2009)

> يوسف تم بيعه وتم القاؤه في السجن وكثير ما نقرا هده القصص واشباهها في الكتاب المقدس ونرى ان الرب كان له هدف من كل دلك



نعم اخي وحبيبي الله له حكمة في ذلك,



> لكن انا لست نبيا ولا قديسا انا فقط اريد بعض السلام انا انسان ظعيف لست على قدر تجارب الرب لدي قدرة احتمال لها حدود وليس عدلا ان يحملني الرب فوق طاقتي ليس عدلا ان يجعلني امر بتجربة تلو التجربة فقط لكونه يختبر قوة ايماني او انه يهذب نفسي فليهذب الرب اخلاقي لكن في حدود طاقتي واحتمالي



اخي الحبيب الله يزيدك ايمان, الله لا يجرب احد :

لنقرأ ايوب الاصحاح الاول: خاصة العدد 12:

12 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [هُوَذَا كُلُّ مَا لَهُ فِي يَدِكَ وَإِنَّمَا إِلَيهِ لاَ تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ]. ثمَّ خَرَجَ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. 

اذن اخي, الشيطان هو المجرب لا الله, فالله يسمح بتدخله لكنه في نفس الوقت يقوينا وهذا ما يتوفق علينا رفض 

الخطيئة او قبولها.

فالله محبة والمحبة تتعارض مع التجربة.

لنصلي كي لا ندخل في التجربة هكذا علمنا الرب يسوع:

متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 41 اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلَّا تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ». 



> اريد فقط ان افهم اين الهدف من تحميلي مالا طاقة لي به الى ان صرت معذبا في الارض كما صرت ملحدا فلا انا استفدت فانا اتعس خلق الرب ولا الرب استفاد فقد صرت ملحدا ولم اعد اؤمن به فمالغرض من تجربتي



اخي حبيبي الحياة صعبة بوجود الشيطان, لكنها فرح في الرب يسوع, أفهم كلامك وما الذي تعانيه من صعوبات 

وضغوطات, فلتكن مع آلامك يا يسوع ولتكن بركة من الرب.

لا تيأس فالله يبحث عنك:

متى الأصحاح 18 العدد 12 مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ لِإِنْسَانٍ مِئَةُ خَرُوفٍ وَضَلَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا أَفَلاَ يَتْرُكُ التِّسْعَةَ وَالتِّسْعِينَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَيَذْهَبُ يَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ؟ 

 يفرح عندما ترجع اليه:

لوقا الأصحاح 15 العدد 23 وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ 

صدقني حتى الملائكة تفرح بعودتك:

لوقا الأصحاح 15 العدد 10 هَكَذَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ». 

الرب يكون معك ويقوي قلبك آمين.

سلام المسيح.


----------

